# Any psychiatric nurses out there!



## sallydaisy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi
hopefully moving out to Dubia in the next few months and applying for psychiatric nursing jobs there, any advice from psychy nurses already there would be SO helpful. Have tried to see if I can find anything already posted. I'm British but currently live in Spain, know nothing at all


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

sallydaisy said:


> Hi
> hopefully moving out to Dubia in the next few months and applying for psychiatric nursing jobs there, any advice from psychy nurses already there would be SO helpful. Have tried to see if I can find anything already posted. I'm British but currently live in Spain, know nothing at all


Not to be a downer: Have you already gotten a job or are you just looking? You do know, hopefully, psych is NOT big here. Many MEer's do not believe in psychiatry so I would have to imagine the jobs in psych are few and far between. Plus RN jobs here do not pay well (staff nurses could pay as low as 5000 Dhs/month) unless you are working for a foreign company who staffs the hospital and/or are in management.

Are you going thru an agency (hopefully, they will be honest with you) or are you applying with the government or to hospitals directly? (the latter rarely works). I can give a little insight into the medical field here if you need. Just PM me.

(a registered nurse in Dubai)


----------



## Jasmine13 (May 2, 2009)

*hello everybody!Message from french nurse seeking job..looks hard on here!*

I am in very same case than you...just arrived 5 months ago and nothing yet as job offer for psychiatric nurses...
I hope to find in another specialty but looks pretty long and hard...Any advice please?


----------



## Jasmine13 (May 2, 2009)

Well for now all i have been said by a nursing director, that i could be hired in general wards, caring patients with high stress or suicide attempts behaviour...so somehow mental health can be conjugated with general medicine...


----------

